# Oregon driver's unemployment claim denied



## Tom25 (Apr 5, 2015)

Hello,

Are there any drivers out that from Oregon who successfully filed for unemployment or underemployment and won? I spent nearly four hours on hold to reach someone at unemployment who told me as independent contractors we didn't qualify for unemployment. This after 7000+ drives. 

Hoping someone has a trick that works. In that from what I have seen the past week or so, UBER traffic is dramatically down. Especially as a day driver. The days I have tried didn't even cover fuel and food during the time I was online. 

Sincerely,
Tom


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

If your denied by unemployment insurance you could always apply for a stocking job at a grocery store, they are hiring like crazy right now.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Tom25 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Are there any drivers out that from Oregon who successfully filed for unemployment or underemployment and won? I spent nearly four hours on hold to reach someone at unemployment who told me as independent contractors we didn't qualify for unemployment. This after 7000+ drives.
> 
> ...


https://www.npr.org/2020/03/27/8221...get-unemployment-safety-net-in-rescue-package
Appeal and say you feel you are a missclassified employee.

Uber drivers are included in the Coronavirus stimulus bill.

It's just going to take a while to get the money out.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

You are not a employee of Uber or Lyft. 

You don't qualify because you do NOT pay into Unemployment Insurance. 
So you get nothing unless congress decides so.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Iann said:


> You are not a employee of Uber or Lyft.
> 
> You don't qualify because you do NOT pay into Unemployment Insurance.
> So you get nothing unless congress decides so.


It has already been decided.

Uber drivers will be getting unemployment.


----------



## Tom25 (Apr 5, 2015)

Las Vegas Dude said:


> If your denied by unemployment insurance you could always apply for a stocking job at a grocery store, they are hiring like crazy right now.





Iann said:


> You are not a employee of Uber or Lyft.
> 
> You don't qualify because you do NOT pay into Unemployment Insurance.
> So you get nothing unless congress decides so.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Employees don't normally pay unemployment insurance. Employers pay for it.


----------



## Tom25 (Apr 5, 2015)

observer said:


> It has already been decided.
> 
> Uber drivers will be getting unemployment.


But how do you actually act on it? I will check with them weekly. Thanks for the update.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Tom25 said:


> But how do you actually act on it? I will check with them weekly. Thanks for the update.


That is what I would do. It's on it's way. Just a matter of time.


----------



## Tom25 (Apr 5, 2015)

observer said:


> That is what I would do. It's on it's way. Just a matter of time.


Sooner than later I hope, as UBER revenues isn't even covering fuel and food on a average day .


----------



## ChrisFZ (Aug 11, 2017)

*Coronavirus unemployment benefits: 5 things you need to know*
Congress's $2 trillion coronavirus aid package allocates $250 billion in unemployment benefits for the ever-growing ranks of Americans who have lost their jobs. This is what you need to know.







fortune.com

*How long do the unemployment benefits last?*
The federal government's $600 weekly payout to unemployed workers would last for a period of up to four months through July 31. Additionally, the CARES Act would extend state-level unemployment insurance by an additional 13 weeks. Most state unemployment benefits typically last 26 weeks, and this bill would extend those benefits to 39 weeks. The extended benefits would last through Dec. 31, 2020.









*Unemployed workers could get more than 100% of their paycheck under the coronavirus bill*
The coronavirus relief bill significantly expands unemployment benefits. For some workers, it could pay to be unemployed.







www.cnbc.com

That payout, which is in addition to any existing state benefits, could put jobless workers in a better financial situation than they were previously.

Here's an example using a Pennsylvania worker making $30,000 a year.

This worker makes about $577 weekly, before tax, while working. The worker would recoup about half that paycheck in state unemployment benefits - about $288 a week, Moran said. The new legislation would add $600 a week.

This worker's $888 weekly unemployment check would exceed their $577 paycheck over four months.

Unemployment benefits also aren't subject to Social Security and Medicare taxes (7.65% total) and in many states aren't subject to state and local tax - meaning unemployment pay is arguably worth more than typical wages, Moran said.

"People may be motivated to quit their jobs to get higher pay," said Gary Burtless, an economist and senior fellow at the Brookings Institution, a left-leaning think tank.

"This is, I think, a challenge in the time of coronavirus. There are people whose jobs have become riskier," such as nurses, grocery store workers and pharmacists, due to potential for infection, Burtless said.









*When will you see money and benefits from the stimulus bill?*
The House passed Friday, and President Donald Trump is expected to swiftly sign, a $2 trillion stimulus bill to address the dramatic economic crisis caused by the coronavirus pandemic.







www.cnn.com

*Unemployment benefitsHow much do I get?*

Jobless workers are poised to get an extra $600 a week on top of their state benefits for up to four months. It would significantly boost everyone's regular state benefits, which range from about $200 to $550 a week, on average, depending on where you live.Lawmakers also want to add up to 13 weeks of extended benefits, on top of state programs, which vary between up to 12 and 28 weeks.Plus, more newly jobless Americans would receive checks. A new pandemic unemployment assistance program would expand eligibility to those who are unemployed, partially unemployed or unable to work because of the virus and don't qualify for traditional benefits. This would include independent contractors, the self-employed and gig economy workers. The pandemic program benefits would mirror what's available in one's state.

*When do I receive the money?*

Coronavirus bill allows for pretax spending on menstrual products
The timing would vary based on where you live, but likely several weeks at least.
Unemployment benefits are administered by states. They would have to reprogram their systems to account for Congress' measures -- of which there are a few, some more complicated to enact than others. Not helping matters is that many state unemployment agencies use antiquated technology.
Adding a $600 boost to everyone's weekly check would be easier to accomplish, which is one reason why lawmakers designed the enhancement this way. During the Great Recession, the federal government temporarily increased benefits by $25 a week so this experience could help many states now, said Andrew Stettner, a senior fellow at The Century Foundation.
But Congress also wants to create a new pandemic unemployment assistance program, which would allow many more Americans to qualify for benefits. It's modeled on the existing disaster unemployment assistance program, but only a few states have had to activate it in recent years, mainly because of hurricanes or floods.
All states would have to set up the pandemic program. So it would likely take even longer for jobless Americans who fall into this category to start receiving benefits, particularly in states that haven't faced disasters recently.
All these federal changes come at a particularly tough time for states, which are being squeezed from both sides, said Rebecca Dixon, executive director of the National Employment Law Project. They are contending with a historic number of first-time filers, who are already overwhelming their online sites and call centers, forcing agencies to divert staff and boost technical capacity.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Tom25 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Are there any drivers out that from Oregon who successfully filed for unemployment or underemployment and won? I spent nearly four hours on hold to reach someone at unemployment who told me as independent contractors we didn't qualify for unemployment. This after 7000+ drives.
> 
> ...


Until the law is signed (sorry not watching live news so don't know what is going on with that yet) the states aren't going to get updated info on who qualifies and who doesn't. 
This will take a long time.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

https://www.cnbc.com/amp/2020/03/27...onavirus-stimulus-bill-sends-it-to-trump.html


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

So if someone signed up last week and did 3 rides, would they be eligible?


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Go read Austin thread
System is not updated. You will get paid, but now will be delayed. Wait till the system is updated, then file.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Hello, the bill just literally got signed by the president today. Prior to that no we could not get unemployment. Hopefully you didn't mess up your process by applying too early. I don't know why people started applying for unemployment before this bill got signed. I mean how are you supposed to get something you're not legally entitled to at the time? And just because he signed it today doesn't mean the process is implemented yet. Obviously this is going to be a big change. it's going to take some time for the systems to get updated and for the workers to know how to process everything


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Each state has to update their systems to support accepting claims from IC's such as us. The most efficient states will probably take a few weeks to complete this. You will probably get your $1,200 stimulus payment before you can even apply for unemployment benefits. Keep in mind they're already buried with claims from people who already qualify for benefits.


----------



## Tom25 (Apr 5, 2015)

Daisey77 said:


> Hello, the bill just literally got signed by the president today. Prior to that no we could not get unemployment. Hopefully you didn't mess up your process by applying too early. I don't know why people started applying for unemployment before this bill got signed. I mean how are you supposed to get something you're not legally entitled to at the time? And just because he signed it today doesn't mean the process is implemented yet. Obviously this is going to be a big change. it's going to take some time for the systems to get updated and for the workers to know how to process everything


Hello,

Thanks for the update. The reason I signed up when I did was someone at our unemployment office informed me that UBER drivers were eligible to collect unemployment. Hopefully, it will be retroactive. Either way, I appreciate the update.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Tom25 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Thanks for the update. The reason I signed up when I did was someone at our unemployment office informed me that UBER drivers were eligible to collect unemployment. Hopefully, it will be retroactive. Either way, I appreciate the update.


Uber drivers cases in California that I have seen have been cases where they have been denied two times and appealed twice and won on their last appeal.


----------



## JPaiva (Apr 21, 2019)

Iann said:


> You are not a employee of Uber or Lyft.
> 
> You don't qualify because you do NOT pay into Unemployment Insurance.
> So you get nothing unless congress decides so.


yea, they said independent contractors qualify for this so you can suck it. Sorry YOU ddn't pay attention to the specifics of the bill before commenting


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Daisey77 said:


> Hello, the bill just literally got signed by the president today. Prior to that no we could not get unemployment. Hopefully you didn't mess up your process by applying too early. *I don't know why people started applying for unemployment before this bill got signed. I mean how are you supposed to get something you're not legally entitled to at the time?* *And just because he signed it today doesn't mean the process is implemented yet. *Obviously this is going to be a big change. it's going to take some time for the systems to get updated and for the workers to know how to process everything


Many people seeking welfare are impulsive, too impatient to read, ignorant or just plain stupid.


----------



## Jenga (Dec 10, 2018)

Demon said:


> So if someone signed up last week and did 3 rides, would they be eligible?


No, the normal rules for unemployment apply - usually must work 2 out of the last 5 quarters, and they use the best quarter as the basis for the weekly benefit amount.

Also, note that in many states the last FULL quarter is discarded for calculation, unless you did not work a full 4 quarters before that. They do not count the quarter you are in at all (currently Jan-Mar 2020). So it may be best to wait to file until April 1 if you want to count Oct-Dec 2019 as your high quarter. YMMV


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

Iann said:


> You are not a employee of Uber or Lyft.
> 
> You don't qualify because you do NOT pay into Unemployment Insurance.
> So you get nothing unless congress decides so.


Congress DID decide so. It is a matter of procedure. They have to develop the procedures, publish them, and they must be followed. No standard application will be successfully processed. Give it a week more for them to put it together. The ink isnt even dry yet.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Tom25 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Are there any drivers out that from Oregon who successfully filed for unemployment or underemployment and won? I spent nearly four hours on hold to reach someone at unemployment who told me as independent contractors we didn't qualify for unemployment. This after 7000+ drives.
> 
> ...


A lot of drivers make this mistake, they put Uber as the last job they had when they apply for UI, don't do that. You're your own employer, did you forget you get 1099 when you file end of year taxes? You're supposed to use the job before your indie contractor gig for your UI filing and UI will send letter only to that last full-time or part-time job to see what terms you left quit or got fired. I've been eating unemployment since 2009 and for 3 years straight at a time from 2009 into 2012 with help of Obama extensions, there was also a time I was eating it while working full-time, (part-time is ok as long as I remained below certain earnings and UI gave me difference, but I got greedy and at it too much and later had to pay back some). But as long as you put last actual employer you had, you would be fine. Putting Doordash or other stuff makes zero sense as they are not your employer as you are yourself your own employer with 1099 indie contractor.

I have a balance of $14k sitting in my UI account now but I work full-time as IT and do Uber part-time, the UI only wants to know about my IT job to qualify if I get fired wrongfully or quit for major medical or hardship reason in my state of MN. The Uber part they would not care about as long as I don't drive Uber during the getting weekly unemployment check phase so they know I'm not getting income from other sources.


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

Tom25 said:


> But how do you actually act on it? I will check with them weekly. Thanks for the update.


Move out of any state controlled by Democrats.


----------



## MajorBummer (Aug 10, 2019)

Tom25 said:


> Sooner than later I hope, as UBER revenues isn't even covering fuel and food on a average day .


If it doesnt even cover fuel then why are you driving?
Dont put needless miles on your car.
I'm waiting for my state too,to put the website in order.
Gonna take a week or 2.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Ozzyoz said:


> A lot of drivers make this mistake, they put Uber as the last job they had when they apply for UI, don't do that. You're your own employer, did you forget you get 1099 when you file end of year taxes? You're supposed to use the job before your indie contractor gig for your UI filing and UI will send letter only to that last full-time or part-time job to see what terms you left quit or got fired. I've been eating unemployment since 2009 and for 3 years straight at a time from 2009 into 2012 with help of Obama extensions, there was also a time I was eating it while working full-time, (part-time is ok as long as I remained below certain earnings and UI gave me difference, but I got greedy and at it too much and later had to pay back some). But as long as you put last actual employer you had, you would be fine. Putting Doordash or other stuff makes zero sense as they are not your employer as you are yourself your own employer with 1099 indie contractor.
> 
> I have a balance of $14k sitting in my UI adueount now but I work full-time as IT and do Uber part-time, the UI only wants to know about my IT job to qualify if I get fired wrongfully or quit for major medical or hardship reason in my state of MN. The Uber part they would not care about as long as I don't drive Uber during the getting weekly unemployment check phase so they know I'm not getting income from other sources.


Under normal circumstances I understand what you're saying but this bill that is allowing us to file unemployment specifically gives gig workers unemployment. So I don't see a reason to lie. Not only does it get gig workers unemployment it gives us unemployment specifically due to the Coronavirus. So we're covered


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Daisey77 said:


> Under normal circumstances I understand what you're saying but this bill that is allowing us to file unemployment specifically gives gig workers unemployment. So I don't see a reason to lie. Not only does it get gig workers unemployment it gives us unemployment specifically due to the Coronavirus. So we're covered


I risk say lie, I said you have to use your last actual job when applying UI and Uber isn't a job but a gig. Get it?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Ozzyoz said:


> I risk say lie, I said you have to use your last actual job when applying UI and Uber isn't a job but a gig. Get it?


Absolutely I get it. Do you get it? You are playing on the terminology to get approved. Which is fine. However since no system is implemented yet in regards to the gig economy and everyone is jumping the on filing, we don't know the exact process yet and chances are we might not have to even worry about the terminology. I don't understand why people can't just wait a couple of days until the proper system is in place and then they don't have to worry about all address. They don't have to worry about a possible denial or how to finagle their way around things to get approved. The benefits will be retroactive so you will still all get paid for these days


----------



## Jenga (Dec 10, 2018)

LADryver said:


> Congress DID decide so. It is a matter of procedure. They have to develop the procedures, publish them, and they must be followed. No standard application will be successfully processed. Give it a week more for them to put it together. The ink isnt even dry yet.





MajorBummer said:


> If it doesnt even cover fuel then why are you driving?
> Dont put needless miles on your car.
> I'm waiting for my state too,to put the website in order.
> Gonna take a week or 2.


If you read the bill, any state that accepts the terms of the CARES Act (strangely, each section must be accepted individually) MUST abide by the terms of the Act, including allowing UI payments to gig workers. So, technically as long as the states have already opted in - and they all have or will - they must pay drivers UI according to the terms of the Act. So I'm not sure waiting for new forms, etc. is necessary. I'm going to apply on Wed. As it's the beginning of the 2nd quarter and I want to use 4th quarter '19 as my best qualifying quarter, since you must exclude the most recent full quarter and go with the 4 before that. They cannot deny your claim and the worst that could happen if you file "too early" is that you would have to refile.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

Jenga said:


> If you read the bill, any state that accepts the terms of the CARES Act (strangely, each section must be accepted individually) MUST abide by the terms of the Act, including allowing UI payments to gig workers. So, technically as long as the states have already opted in - and they all have or will - they must pay drivers UI according to the terms of the Act. So I'm not sure waiting for new forms, etc. is necessary. I'm going to apply on Wed. As it's the beginning of the 2nd quarter and I want to use 4th quarter '19 as my best qualifying quarter, since you must exclude the most recent full quarter and go with the 4 before that. They cannot deny your claim and the worst that could happen if you file "too early" is that you would have to refile.


You don't know how they will compute it yet.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Las Vegas Dude said:


> If your denied by unemployment insurance you could always apply for a stocking job at a grocery store, they are hiring like crazy right now.


Wal Mart, Sams, Home Depot all hiring.
Grab a Job quick !

Excell at it.

Layoffs offs are coming.

Get in NOW and Burrow deep.

This is Survival.

" Economic Infection".


----------



## Jenga (Dec 10, 2018)

LADryver said:


> You don't know how they will compute it yet.


Actually, since I have read the CARES Act, I do know how they will compute it. The problem right now is that the state unemployment office workers certainly do not yet know how to handle claims under the Act. So, they will be setting aside these claims - not denying them - until they have further guidance from their department heads. Worst that could happen is I have to refile using new forms. However, I seriously doubt new forms will be needed since the only things that change under the act are: who qualifies (self-employed now qualify), length of unemployment (extended by 13 weeks), and amount of benefits. All the other normal rules still apply under the Act, and this is why the Feds are using the states' unemployment offices to implement this, since they already have everything in place. If we have to wait for the beurocracy to develop new forms, we will likely be out of the crisis before they can keep up!


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Because the system will not recognize a gig worker! Our information is obviously going to be different than a normal employee which will cause it to get rejected. The system is not set up to accommodate the gig worker industry, if that makes any sense clearly it doesn't because no one's listening. States are even asking you guys to wait Jesus Christ the money is not going anywhere and they are retro dating it! Now I almost want to renege on every freaking comment I've made about wanting to get benefits. Our drivers would drive the world insane if we had benefits. Now it's clear who buys all the toilet paper&#129318;

I'm not looking up all the states but this is from my state and I have read numerous other states that have specifically said to wait so you don't get denied


----------



## Jenga (Dec 10, 2018)

Do as you like. I'm filing Wednesday. If I get denied, I'll simply refile. Do you think "the system" is completely automated? LOL! Every claim goes through a claim handler that must ensure the information is correct, and advises on any issues. So, early claims at best will be in the front of the line, and at worst will have to refile. And I was early to anticipate the TP shortage, and purchased a normal supply - no hoarding.



Tom25 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Are there any drivers out that from Oregon who successfully filed for unemployment or underemployment and won? I spent nearly four hours on hold to reach someone at unemployment who told me as independent contractors we didn't qualify for unemployment. This after 7000+ drives.
> 
> ...


From your original post, it does not appear that you actually applied for unemployment. In that case you were not "denied", you were simply advised that you were ineligible at the time. You are now eligible.


----------



## CIncinnatiDriver (Dec 17, 2015)

Jenga said:


> Do as you like. I'm filing Wednesday.


I read somewhere that first day to file in the next quarter is APRIL 2 (Thursday), NOT the 1st.

I don't know why this would be, and I don't know which quarter you application would be assigned to if you should file on the 1st.

If we can confirm Wed, great, gets us a day jump on others
Otherwise, Thursday is safer.


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

Iann said:


> You are not a employee of Uber or Lyft.
> 
> You don't qualify because you do NOT pay into Unemployment Insurance.
> So you get nothing unless congress decides so.


Congress has decided.....and the answer is YES you qualified.


----------



## Jenga (Dec 10, 2018)

CIncinnatiDriver said:


> I read somewhere that first day to file in the next quarter is APRIL 2 (Thursday), NOT the 1st.
> 
> I don't know why this would be, and I don't know which quarter you application would be assigned to if you should file on the 1st.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that, though I doubt it's true. Quarters end at the end of a calendar month in my state.


----------



## MajorBummer (Aug 10, 2019)

Mass Governor said today to wait to apply until the system is set up and rdy to go.
Claims he is waiting for guidance from the federal government.
In other words we are screwed for some time to come.
Mass is most likely to extend business closure rules,expecting a surge in cases in about 3 weeks.
Virginia just ordered shelter in place til June 1st. Longest in the Nation.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Here in Colorado we just got updated again last night saying the same thing, do not file or your claim will be denied. They are still waiting on further instructions on the proper way to handle the claims and to get their systems updated


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

The bill was just signed on Friday. Until your states unemployment updates for “PUA” in there site, you are not going to qualify.

We are all waiting for the updates.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

@Tom25 
Make sure you file the paperwork. Don't listen to what someone told you over the phone.

Get them to put it in writing then appeal if denied.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

ABQuber said:


> The bill was just signed on Friday. Until your states unemployment updates for "PUA" in there site, you are not going to qualify.
> 
> We are all waiting for the updates.


I don't know how many times we can tell them this. It's not that hard to see that for themselves if they would simply pick up their fingers and utilize Google. At this point let them all file and get denied. They'll get pushed to the back and we are at the top LOL


----------



## MikeSki (Apr 2, 2020)

Iann said:


> You are not a employee of Uber or Lyft.
> 
> You don't qualify because you do NOT pay into Unemployment Insurance.
> So you get nothing unless congress decides so.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

For some reason Colorado Illinois and Pennsylvania seem to be seem to be the most vocal on not applying yet. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Daisey77 said:


> For some reason Colorado Illinois and Pennsylvania seem to be seem to be the most vocal on not applying yet. Thanks for sharing!


That isn't how Unemployment works, when you apply you put last actual job you had and Uber isn't a job but freelance. So the state contacts your last known employer and not Uber. They auto contact it because they have the last real employer you had in their file systems. I've eaten unemployment for years.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Ozzyoz said:


> That isn't how Unemployment works,


What isn't how unemployment works? I'm not following what "That" is referring to


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Airbnb folks get money too? Why?


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Daisey77 said:


> I don't know how many times we can tell them this. It's not that hard to see that for themselves if they would simply pick up their fingers and utilize Google. At this point let them all file and get denied. They'll get pushed to the back and we are at the top LOL


Again, many welfare seekers are impatient simpletons.


----------



## MikeSki (Apr 2, 2020)

Well if treasury will start paying people in 2 weeks you can probably assume that’s when the state will get their info then add a week or 2 before they are ready for us and a few more before they approve the claim and make payment.


----------



## coopman (Apr 3, 2020)

The unemployment office is so overwhelmed right now it is taking them a week to file claims that used to take one day.... be patient.


----------



## Evil-g (Dec 26, 2014)

Tom25 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Are there any drivers out that from Oregon who successfully filed for unemployment or underemployment and won? I spent nearly four hours on hold to reach someone at unemployment who told me as independent contractors we didn't qualify for unemployment. This after 7000+ drives.
> 
> ...


C'mon they'd said wait before you file.


----------



## Zyy91 (Apr 26, 2018)

I got my UI award letter in mail today. Applied on March 19th. I'm in CA though.


----------



## CIncinnatiDriver (Dec 17, 2015)

Zyy91 said:


> I got my UI award letter in mail today. Applied on March 19th. I'm in CA though.


Very interesting. Thank you for sharing. 
Who was your 'employer' ?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Zyy91 said:


> I got my UI award letter in mail today. Applied on March 19th. I'm in CA though.


 did they say anything about the $600? If anything the employment bill out there is helping move things along for California drivers but there's also a chance you got approved under the traditional unemployment system


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Ozzyoz said:


> That isn't how Unemployment works, when you apply you put last actual job you had and Uber isn't a job but freelance.


The latest federal legislation specifically includes gig workers.

I'm sure that the various state unemployment offices are still trying to figure out how to implement the recent changes.


----------



## Zyy91 (Apr 26, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> did they say anything about the $600? If anything the employment bill out there is helping move things along for California drivers but there's also a chance you got approved under the traditional unemployment system


I listed Uber as only employment. There was no mention of the 600$ federal, yet. I'm sure it'll come though.


----------



## Youburr (Aug 22, 2019)

I used to navigate bureaucracy for a living. Quite often, when telling one bureaucrat what another bureaucrat told me, they would begin their response with "They lied to you..."


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> did they say anything about the $600? If anything the employment bill out there is helping move things along for California drivers but there's also a chance you got approved under the traditional unemployment system


I'm in Nevada and got my first UI payment this week (reg w4 job not ridershare) for last week. Just the standard amount no extra from the stimulus package. Might take it a few weeks.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Las Vegas Dude said:


> I'm in Nevada and got my first UI payment this week (reg w4 job not ridershare) for last week. Just the standard amount no extra from the stimulus package. Might take it a few weeks.


Do you have to do anything else to claim that $600? I guess you probably have to wait until the state implements everything to know that answer. I'm just curious if people such as yourself have to file again under the PUA or they somehow flag your application and it resubmits automatically


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

Nothing on the website about it yet.


----------

